# Air-toons



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2008)

I found this one this morning and damn near woke my kids up laughing.

Airtoons - airline safety cards, illustration, evacuation, instructions, cartoons, toons (index)

Here are a few samples.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2008)

I've seen afew of them around the net as well!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 25, 2008)

*LOL*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

8)


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## <simon> (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)




----------

